# 187 visa RSMS



## Harupinder Gill (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi everyone..,is there anyone who applied or got 187 visa. I just want to know about the processing time, Can you please tell me that how long it will take to complete the whole process and how many steps are involved to complete the whole process.
Answer will be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Harupinder Gill (Jun 26, 2017)

Harupinder Gill said:


> Hi everyone..,is there anyone who applied or got 187 visa. I just want to know about the processing time, Can you please tell me that how long it will take to complete the whole process and how many steps are involved to complete the whole process.
> Answer will be appreciated.Thanks


 No one is answering...still waiting for reply..!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harupinder Gill said:


> No one is answering...still waiting for reply..!!


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/187-

Go through this thread and if you have any specific query after that, please ask

Cheers


----------



## Harupinder Gill (Jun 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Harupinder Gill said:
> 
> 
> > No one is answering...still waiting for reply..!!
> ...


ok .. thanks for responding


----------



## perthboy (Sep 24, 2017)

m still waiting for my filw to open, we applied last year in august


----------



## Bhullar (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi All

I have a question as you all know that Perth has been removed from RSMS and tomorrow legislation is going to pass to refuse all the application RSMS even though it has been lodged before changes took place. Are you all aware of that? 

And have you lodged your rsms file in PErth or outside perth area?

Thanks


----------



## perthboy (Sep 24, 2017)

they confirmed the rule is for people who applied for rsms after 17 march 2017 and havent got rcb approval. they are asked to either withdraw the file or stuff.
hope all goes on well with everyone


----------



## chandana.ks (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I am still making my application and wanted some information. Did you guys pay the fees or the employer? I am hearing confusing responses that a skill assessment is required whereas I thought skill assessment is only required if it is a tradie occupation and the qualifications is gained outside Australia. Please let me know what documents you had to submit as part of the visa application.

Appreciate any help because I am stuck.

Thanks


----------

